# Mod team



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi mods,

can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.

I am doing a Hackski...

to all my friends on here keep liftin, keep believing and most of all keep growing. I will see you all at the shows.. X

peace out


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't go! Don't leave us alone with these weirdos!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


Im still here:lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh no dude, don't go


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

It is a shame it came to that as it was a good, reasonable debate, obviously heated but that was a step too far and I hope you decide to stay.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Bye


----------



## B1G RON (Mar 30, 2015)

Bye mate, see you sunday

Yours forever

Big Ron

X


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Disgusting what was said about your daughter

Also disgusting you deny the Holocaust happened


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Y



Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my *11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused *I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


Wtf!!! Who??


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Are there any mods on the board now?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Are there any mods on the board now?


Haven't seeen any for a while..

Or Tekkers...

Conspiracy?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when *my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused* I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


should ban who ever said this , and you should stay :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Y
> 
> Wtf!!! Who??


X2!

This is fcuking bang out of order.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> X2!
> 
> This is fcuking bang out of order.


Don't give a flying fcuk what the debate is about I deal with the consequences of abuse on a daily basis at work. Doesn't matter who's right or wrong ban the ****!!!!!!!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> Don't give a flying fcuk what the debate is about I deal with the consequences of abuse on a daily basis at work. Doesn't matter who's right or wrong ban the ****!!!!!!!!


I'd abuse you.. in ways you'd love :innocent:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd abuse you.. in ways you'd love :innocent:


Yes dear I'm sure you would

Srs tho........

@TommyBananas who was it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Its ok attacking each other, we're all big, bad and ugly enough to defend our own corner, but making comments about people children, family etc, thats lower that low IMO and speaks volums about the people who say it.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> Yes dear I'm sure you would
> 
> Srs tho........
> 
> @TommyBananas who was it?


I cannot remember for sure.. the thread is too long.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Verno said:


> Yes dear I'm sure you would
> 
> Srs tho........
> 
> @TommyBananas who was it?


 @AlQaholic


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd suggest you all read the entire thread before being judge, jury and executioner.

All fcuking 120 odd pages of it ffs :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why is it so difficult to be nice for some?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

There was an exchange between Dehli and Alqaholic.

Alqaholic saying Dehli was a bad father and he feels sorry for his daughter

Dehli saying stuff about Alqaholics mother and jalexs mother (maybe)

Not sure who said what or who said it first.

ALL of it was not needed from both parties. I think Dehli did apologise though.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Im still here:lol:


awkward


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

End of the day, Delhi insulted someones Mother they retaliated insulting he's Daughter. Both as bad as eachover! to come on another thread and play the victim is strong though.

The mods can check the thread and see Delhi was first to insults some ones family member, At the age of 38 and a parent himself that is disgusting.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Haven't seeen any for a while..
> 
> Or Tekkers...
> 
> Conspiracy?


theyre all having a cuppa in his caravan :lol:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Big ape said:


> End of the day, Delhi insulted someones Mother they retaliated insulting he's Daughter. Both as bad as eachover! to come on another thread and play the victim is strong though.
> 
> The mods can check the thread and see Delhi was first to insults some ones family member, At the age of 38 and a parent himself that is disgusting.


not really he made a your mum joke, the other guy made a joke that delhi abuses his own child. They're not quite the same.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> not really he made a your mum joke, the other guy made a joke that delhi abuses his own child. They're not quite the same.


Regardless they are both personal insults, over a debate about food.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

I blame @TommyBananas - He started it all :thumbup1:

Not Srs #InternetWarrior


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> not really he made a your mum joke, the other guy made a joke that delhi abuses his own child. They're not quite the same.


I'd agree but at the time no one was aware of Delhi's daughters age, and as a 'more mature' guy, one might be forgiven for thinking his daughter might be of age.

Both as bad as each other in my eyes.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

To be fair that thread has ran its course now, it's going round in circles. Of course for it to be locked there would have to be a Mod around:whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And all this over a food thread :confused1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> To be fair that thread has ran its course now, it's going round in circles. Of course for it to be locked there would have to be a Mod around:whistling:


Where the fcuk are the mods? Where the fcuk is tekkers? The fcuk is going on?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Where the fcuk are the mods? Where the fcuk is tekkers? The fcuk is going on?


I'm more bothered where Tekkers is,  lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I like some of the members on here

Tmuscle is by far a better run forum though


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I'd agree but at the time no one was aware of Delhi's daughters age, and as a 'more mature' guy, one might be forgiven for thinking his daughter might be of age.
> 
> Both as bad as each other in my eyes.


bizarre post-he's 38?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

bail said:


> I like some of the members on here
> 
> Tmuscle is by far a better run forum though


do you like me yet?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bail said:


> I like some of the members on here
> 
> Tmuscle is by far a better run forum though


Yup some one should pop over there and tell one of the Mods they're needed!

Jk


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

are the Mods on strike?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> do you like me yet?


Yeah your all good mate

Forums are too learn from all members.

And I feel ive picked up good knowledge from you.

.

I do find people run wild on this forum though (generally not directed at you at all)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> bizarre post-he's 38?


i lol'd


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

zyphy said:


> i lol'd


lol someone else arguing must be 38 then


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bail said:


> I like some of the members on here
> 
> Tmuscle is by far a better run forum though


Tmuscle is a bit quiet TBH

if you want a forum thats off the wall and virtually has no boundaries go here

Gossip & Opinions


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yup some one should pop over there and tell one of the Mods they're needed!
> 
> Jk


Yeah its moderated far more effectively by some v good guys

The mods are good on here don't get me wrong just not what is used to be .

Admin need to face the facts

Fvxk it though this won't be even be read lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I vote me for mod.

That can only go down really well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> A public cry for attention at 50 years old is a bit sad really.
> 
> Kinda feel bad for OP now.


What was your previous name on here?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bail said:


> Yeah its moderated far more effectively by some v good guys
> 
> The mods are good on here don't get me wrong just not what is used to be .
> 
> ...


You're right mate the mods on here are spot on but I think there is only five of them, of which 2 or 3 are hardly ever on. 5 years ago the board was probably a quarter of the size and there were about 10 mods.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> You're right mate the mods on here are spot on but I think there is only five of them, of which 2 or 3 are hardly ever on. 5 years ago the board was probably a quarter of the size and there were about 10 mods.


V true mate

Only three mods post the rest I never hear them. Needs to be looked at imo


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big ape said:


> End of the day, Delhi insulted someones Mother they retaliated insulting he's Daughter. Both as bad as eachover! to come on another thread and play the victim is strong though.
> 
> The mods can check the thread and see Delhi was first to insults some ones family member, At the age of 38 and a parent himself that is disgusting.


This


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

Dehli has been trolling this board for years with his tales of the unsubstantiated and unfathomable. I'm surprised he's last this long. I for one won't be sad to see him off greeting. Kiddy on bodybuilder and MMA fighter.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Moses Moab said:


> Dehli has been trolling this board for years with his tales of the unsubstantiated and unfathomable. I'm surprised he's last this long. I for one won't be sad to see him off greeting. Kiddy on bodybuilder and MMA fighter.


Welcome to the board mate. Posted in the wrong part of the forum. There is a section for new members to introduce themselves.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Rather than make an attention seeking post, why not just press that cross in the top corner and don't ****ing come back?

Simple really.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Moses Moab said:


> Dehli has been trolling this board for years with his tales of the unsubstantiated and unfathomable. I'm surprised he's last this long. I for one won't be sad to see him off greeting. Kiddy on bodybuilder and MMA fighter.


All the weirdos rearing their heads. It's like Joker has escaped and opened up all of Arkham Asylum


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Welcome to the board mate. Posted in the wrong part of the forum. There is a section for new members to introduce themselves.


Welcome to the board? I've been here for almost a year ??


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I vote me for mod.
> 
> That can only go down really well.


"what do you mean you dont use IIFYM?"

"ban"


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tbf we do need some new mods.

Who is there left? Tom, Diggy and Pscarb?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Moses Moab said:


> Welcome to the board? I've been here for almost a year ??


Me too almost a year....lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> Someone raise the Milky signal


Fluroescent jacket on a pole?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hilarious. Putting his knowledge to one side as I'm not disputing that, his behaviour in that thread and this one over the past few days has been nothing short of embarrassing, especially for someone his age. He won't leave the board, this is just a cry for help.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Hilarious. Putting his knowledge to one side as I'm not disputing that, his behaviour in that thread and this one over the past few days has been nothing short of embarrassing, especially for someone his age. He won't leave the board, this is just a cry for help.


And attention.


----------



## New Delhi (Mar 31, 2015)

@Delhi

Do one yeah

@New Delhi in town now


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Tbf we do need some new mods.
> 
> Who is there left? Tom, Diggy and Pscarb?


I thought that was in the pipeline.. starting in the "new" year

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/282806-uk-2015-a.html?highlight=plans+for+2015

All seems quiet on that front though.


----------



## New Delhi (Mar 31, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> I thought that was in the pipeline.. starting in the "new" year
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/282806-uk-2015-a.html?highlight=plans+for+2015
> 
> All seems quiet on that front though.


Nearly in the 4th month of the year ffs.

UKM Clothing MkII


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I should start a forum. Me and banzi only MODs too.

And a sub forum for Natty Stevo where he can talk to himself about Rabbit Starvation.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Takes a special kind of person to commit to so much trolling/hatred.

Only a complete social outcast would bother making multiple accounts, spending several days insulting various people of whom they will never meet.

Why else would you put so much energy into entertaining like minded losers on an Internet forum, The only reason I can think is that these people have nothing better to do in life...and that is quite sad.

No friends...so they seek the approval of other introverts online by acting out.

Wish the mods would pull their fingers out


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


The place will be worse off without you IMO. I would not let anyone chase me from something I have been part of for such along time.

Remember its just white noise which you can ignore. If you go they win.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I should start a forum. Me and banzi only MODs too.
> 
> And a sub forum for Natty Stevo where he can talk to himself about Rabbit Starvation.


Rabbit could be key in your flexi diet program.....  Chocolate bars n Rabbit burgers.....:laugh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Do choc bunnies count?


Only at Easter


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I should start a forum. Me and banzi only MODs too.
> 
> And a sub forum for Natty Stevo where he can talk to himself about Rabbit Starvation.


there should be unmodded sections of a forum where people can have a bit of banter and let off steam.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Never had another account?


I believe this to be ...false.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I should start a forum. Me and banzi only MODs too.
> 
> And a sub forum for Natty Stevo where he can talk to himself about Rabbit Starvation.


Wow scary thought :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I always laugh when people do this.

If you want to leave, then leave.

If you want your account deleted, PM the mods.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wow scary thought :whistling:


Freedom! That's what it'd be!!

But seriously, now that threads locked the forums like a ghost town instantly, lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I liked dheli....there's much worse on here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Freedom! That's what it'd be!!
> 
> But seriously, now that threads locked the forums like a ghost town instantly, lol.


I missed it...I always miss the fights mehhhhhhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> I hope you have proof to these wild accusations


Proof? For a belief...an accusation would be ....u are lying ...would it not?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


PM me your email for HR advice. X


----------



## B1G RON (Mar 30, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> PM me your email for HR advice. X


[email protected]@hotmail.com


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I love all of you guys tbh, even the folk who eat smartie cookies instead of rice, don't see what all the hostility was about.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> I believe you might be a bit dim


I believe u may be correct..however this is only as and when required


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's a shame it's good to have people with that much experience on here surely


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

B1G RON said:


> [email protected]@hotmail.com


Two @ symbols does not meet email naming conventions, thanks for me totally hilarious though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wow scary thought :whistling:


You can come to...then again, maybe you wont.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> That's a shame it's good to have people with that much experience on here surely


Don't worry homie I'm still here 

10 years of UKM an still dancin baby....

@TommyBananas I had one of these today fam...feels good mane


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You can come to...then again, maybe you wont.


I have no problem coming...maybe I will


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I have no problem coming...maybe I will


wait wut :blink: PicsOrLying :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I love all of you guys tbh, even the folk who eat smartie cookies instead of rice, don't see what all the hostility was about.


seriously tho.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bora said:


> wait wut :blink: PicsOrLying :lol:


You first


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Tmuscle is a bit quiet TBH


 I notice you tend to give better info and get better answer on there though. And you devote more of your time to trolling people on here


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I notice you tend to give better info and get better answer on there though. And you devote more of your time to trolling people on here


everyone needs a hobby tbh


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> everyone needs a hobby tbh


 Not criticizing, he's good at it lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Not criticizing, he's good at it lol


no critic here, just saying if he's bothering us then he's leaving someone else alone


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RS86 said:


> I notice you tend to give better info and get better answer on there though. And you devote more of your time to trolling people on here


What info have I given here thats been duff?

As for trolling, you need to know your audience.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Why not just pm one instead of making a really sad thread and cry for attention.

Disappointed, thought you were better than that.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Freedom! That's what it'd be!!
> 
> But seriously, now that threads locked the forums like a ghost town instantly, lol.


Your IIFYM debate has been locked? Thought all the trouble had blown over in that and it'd moved back onto sensible debate. Slick move closing that after all the trouble :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont see why it was locked. Hadn't been on any forum for days and then checking it every hour....or whenever my name was tagged every ten minutes 

Providing the board with tons of traffic. great for business.

If you close every thread that has people in a slag match, there wouldn't be any open. Its part of the internet!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Dont see why it was locked. Hadn't been on any forum for days and then checking it every hour....or whenever my name was tagged every ten minutes
> 
> Providing the board with tons of traffic. great for business.
> 
> If you close every thread that has people in a slag match, there wouldn't be any open. Its part of the internet!


says you and your shit beard


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Your IIFYM debate has been locked? Thought all the trouble had blown over in that and it'd moved back onto sensible debate. Slick move closing that after all the trouble :lol:


the busiest thread we have had for a long time, loads of posts and views

Shame people cant stop reporting posts like babies.

Its that which gets threads locked.

If people cant take it they shouldnt dish it.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

#unlockthethread


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I love all of you guys tbh, even the folk who eat smartie cookies instead of rice, don't see what all the hostility was about.


Dem smarties gainz


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Dem smarties gainz
> 
> View attachment 169018


Morrisons shopper?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> What info have I given here thats been duff?


 Not so much the quality of response, just more the type. More likely to get a mixture of serious responses and silly ones.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> says you and your shit beard


You have your beard to hide your ugly mug. I have mine to make it even sexier


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Morrisons shopper?


Morrison's for bakery and meat. Tesco for everything else.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> You have your beard to hide your ugly mug. I have mine to make it even sexier


too real, man, too real

im reporting your post, telling the mods, calling the cops and telling me mum

im sure you got all the guys in your village people tribute act seething with rage, you are the constuction worker if i recall?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RS86 said:


> Not so much the quality of response, just more the type. More likely to get a mixture of serious responses and silly ones.


they lack a sense of humour at times.

Im even in the running for member of the month over there, I havent seen the thread for a while though.

Prize is a bag of fart powder which I wont use TBH.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> too real, man, too real
> 
> im reporting your post, telling the mods, calling the cops and telling me mum
> 
> im sure you got all the guys in your village people tribute act seething with rage, you are the constuction worker if i recall?


Yep.

Be sure to start a thread to notify everyone you wish to have you account deleted. It's the proper way to say your goodbyes.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yep.
> 
> Be sure to start a thread to notify everyone you wish to have you account deleted. It's the proper way to say your goodbyes.


cant i just name you all in my suicide note? cyber bullies


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

oh and id have a friend take my details and every year on the anniversary of my death PM all the guilty people......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> cant i just name you all in my suicide note? cyber bullies


Yes but don't say anything about my son as I would really take that to heart from someone on the internet I don't know


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yes but don't say anything about my son as I would really take that to heart from someone on the internet I don't know


you mean something bad? i would never say something bad bud

i would only wish him well and congratulate both you and your wife and also offer my gratz that he didnt inherit your gyno...

OH YEAH I SAID IT BIATCH

lol love you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> oh and id have a friend take my details and every year on the anniversary of my death PM all the guilty people......


I hear your mates with Ronnie Coleman arnt you (every other fu.ck seems to be). He will take details as is aware of the board and relays information regularly.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I hear your mates with Ronnie Coleman arnt you (every other fu.ck seems to be). He will take details as is aware of the board and relays information regularly.


nah im #teamjacob


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> you mean something bad? i would never say something bad bud
> 
> i would only wish him well and congratulate both you and your wife and also offer my gratz that he didnt inherit your gyno...
> 
> ...


Funny you say that....Look at him trying to latch on!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Funny you say that....Look at him trying to latch on!!!
> 
> View attachment 169022


obligatory 'how many proteins in baby' quote 

very good bud, future mr o you hope?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> obligatory 'how many proteins in baby' quote
> 
> very good bud, future mr o you hope?


Fuc.k no. Bodybuilding is for mentally challenged idiots with self image issues and and the type of personalities that convince themselves it's completely ok to inject your body with drugs that damage your body for the sake of having bigger muscle which means fffffffffuc.k all in the real world and is a good conversation starter at best.

.....and that includes myself 

I hope he grows up with the ability to learn at an accelerated rate and excels academically.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> I hope he grows up with the ability to learn at an accelerated rate and excels academically.


pffft no pressure at all then :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> pffft no pressure at all then


If he's thick as sh.it, I'll make him learn a trade.

If he's a bit more switched on, I'll tell him learn it and then pays others do it for him.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If he's thick as sh.it, I'll make him learn a trade.
> 
> If he's a bit more switched on, I'll tell him learn it and then pays others do it for him.


yeah my old boss always said that if his son didnt behave he'd join us on site as a punishment, that would have gave him the injection of academical enthusiasm he'd need

but hey, site work is hella fun at times


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

PHMG said:


> If he's thick as sh.it, I'll make him learn a trade.
> 
> If he's a bit more switched on, I'll tell him learn it and then pays others do it for him.


my dad was an intimidating ****er when i was a kid, made sure i got good grades though :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

zyphy said:


> my dad was an intimidating ****er when i was a kid, made sure i got good grades though


I'm not intimidating anyone with these sculpted eyebrows and amazing facial aesthetics mate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Not to be the dik here but you insulted someone's mother first you will find.

Best of luck with your future endeavours.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> "what do you mean you dont use IIFYM?"
> 
> "ban"


What's IIFYM?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

you were the guy who was assisting the FTSE250 companies with growth right?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com

I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.

I guess as long as it's a nice outlet for mods to sell gear and a cash cow for third rate supplement companies, nobody cares...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

megatron said:


> I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com
> 
> I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.
> 
> I guess as long as it's a nice outlet for mods to sell gear and a cash cow for third rate supplement companies, nobody cares...


u on low carb again today?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

I



megatron said:


> I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com
> 
> I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.
> 
> *I guess as long as it's a nice outlet for mods to sell gear and a cash cow for third rate supplement companies, nobody cares...*


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Jalex said:


> Not to be the dik here but you insulted someone's mother first you will find.
> 
> Best of luck with your future endeavours.


y u neg me u raas claat? Love you bro [might just be the mkat talking tho]


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

megatron said:


> I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com
> 
> I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.
> 
> I guess as long as it's a nice outlet for mods to sell gear and a cash cow for third rate supplement companies, nobody cares...


make it 3

xx


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i agree more mods are needed, people need to remember the mods we already have probably have full time jobs and cant be here 24/7 and they have to try and balance what is in the best interests of the forum itself as well as its members.

im sure the mods have rules they have to follow themselves regarding what they can and cant do , regardless of what they would like to do.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I liked dheli....there's much worse on here


Don't worry babe I'm still here....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

aqualung said:


> i agree more mods are needed, people need to remember the mods we already have probably have full time jobs and cant be here 24/7 and they have to try and balance what is in the best interests of the forum itself as well as its members.
> 
> im sure the mods have rules they have to follow themselves regarding what they can and cant do , regardless of what they would like to do.


This is true, but if people have issues with posts then they should report them too.

It takes a lot to wind me up, but i've reported people for racist stuff and other dumb sh1t before.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lets not all over react here..At the end of the day were all big lads n lasses. (Some bigger than others lol). Is a forum not about debating/arguing your point of view. Yes it may get heated but at leased lets be grown up about it.

I don't agree with some of the insults where family or children are concerned. This sort of behavior is unacceptable imo and needs to be controlled by the mods. Not left to fester/snowball into a slagging match. (A natural reaction). Believe it or not its the people who make any forum work. With good moderation this can be/is one of the best forums I have been on.

Lest not spoil this by everyone throwing the towel in and running away, especially if your a long time member. Why not approach the mods and try to put things right? Hopefully this thread may be the first step in doing this. I suppose we are all guilty in posting some derogatory comments in one form or another, myself included. I'm not saying make it into a Sunday school outing just start to show each other some respect.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> This is true, but if people have issues with posts then they should report them too.
> 
> It takes a lot to wind me up, but i've reported people for racist stuff and other dumb sh1t before.


i agree 100% tho we need to remember that reported posts are looked at by mods when they get to see they have been reported, if they are not here to see them they wont be dealt with.

..... as for reporting dumb **** , i'd be here all ****ing day if i did that and every mods inbox would be full :tongue:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can I request my account be deleted. I have outgrown the board now it's clearly now full of kids and trolls. And when my 11 year old daughter is spoken about being abused I recognise this board has served its purpose and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


hi delhi can you pm me your number I would like to stay in touch.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tbf it is only one or two threads every now and then that blows up , some threads have sly digs but in general forum runs fine imo

lets face it dehli comes across as a bit of a bellend anyway


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

megatron said:


> I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com
> 
> I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.
> 
> I guess as long as it's a nice outlet for *mods to sell gear* and a cash cow for third rate supplement companies, nobody cares...


surely mods wouldnt do that :confused1:

unless im one of the few unaware


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf it is only one or two threads every now and then that blows up , some threads have sly digs but in general forum runs fine imo
> 
> lets face it dehli comes across as a bit of a bellend anyway


Agree. That thread regulated itself as well. Sh!t kicked off, members expressed their views, things calmed down and moved on. And once the thread is back on topic it gets locked.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

The problem with that thread is that one side is trying to have a debate linking scientific evidence, backing etc and the other resulted to personal insults and BS comments because they had nothing better to provide!

Srs


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have always respected Delhi and he usually has something positive to add to a thread ,but sorry mate running away because you have been insulted (however bad) is not in my book..You need to rethink your stance and not let the other side win..Just report the matter and move along . You have many friends here that you are turning your back on .. Words mate its only words...


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> surely mods wouldnt do that :confused1:
> 
> unless im one of the few unaware


Dat front for Pablo Escobar's empire


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

How come Dehli's account is still active? Change of heart? Cry for help or did his threat to leave not have the Impact he anticipated?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I have always respected Delhi and he usually has something positive to add to a thread ,but sorry mate *running away because you have been insulted *(however bad) is not in my book..You need to rethink your stance and not let the other side win..*Just report the matter* and move along . You have many friends here that you are turning your back on .. Words mate its only words...


running away and or reporting are the actions of a mitch, why not just agree to disagree and go about his business? the forum has had too many members gassed allowing to think they are some type of big deal around these parts


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> running away and or reporting are the actions of a mitch, why not just agree to disagree and go about his business? *the forum has had too many members gassed *allowing to think they are some type of big deal around these parts


Delhi claims no one was gassed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> lets face it dehli comes across as a bit of a bellend anyway


Disagree, Delhi was sound. You trying to butter the birds up again as they didn't like Delhi


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Disagree, Delhi was sound. You trying to butter the birds up again as they didn't like Delhi


who me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> who me


 :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm all for having a laugh, I take the p!ss as well as I equally receive it. If your gonna have a dig at someone's mum, sis, dad or whatever then have a dig back heated or not. As teens me and my mates would insult each other's mums, it was expected because we were mates.

But to bring the abuse of children into it......... That's bang out of order!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

AlQaholic said:


> Who are you to say where the line is
> 
> Don't give it out if you can't take it


Ah the sick ****s here then?

Who are you to tell me i can't say where the line is?

Like I said I deal with the fallout of child abuse daily so yeah it's a touchy subject. If you think that type of comment is appropriate then I may be seeing you sooner than you think.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> Who are you to say where the line is
> 
> Don't give it out if you can't take it


What did you even say about his daughter


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Its a forum theres gonna be insults/disagreements/negative comments ... take it on the chin and go about your day. majority of us are just names and a profile picture. your gonna let that effect ur normal life then your a c0ck and need to slap yourself.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Ah the sick ****s here then?
> 
> Who are you to tell me i can't say where the line is?
> 
> Like I said I deal with the fallout of *child abuse* daily so yeah *it's a touchy subject*. If you think that type of comment is appropriate then I may be seeing you sooner than you think.


Intended pun?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You cant be offended unless you choose to take offence.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Intended pun?


I saw that but bearing in mind the ops reaction to the previous post I thought not.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Don't worry babe I'm still here....


Lol well every girl needs a stallion ball right. I feel better now


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> I saw that but bearing in mind the ops reaction to the previous post I thought not.


I need to learn how to do this 'thinking' malarkey.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

megatron said:


> I hear you, doesn't seem to matter if members break all the rules now - nothing ever happens anyway. This p[lace used to be friendly with a nice mixture of experienced athletes and humble newbies - now it's just the UK's answer to BB.com
> 
> I can feel another 2 year break coming on for me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

why any grown man would get upset about what virtual forum people say is beyond me, anyone on here could say anything in the world to me. why would I care about it? some people need to take their tampon out


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh wow it's all happening these days isn't it!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Oh wow it's all happening these days isn't it!


 :lol:

I know, crazy right?

I mean, two weeks a go we had multiple threads about prison, last week saw multiple threads of relationship break downs and now this week with, well, I don;t know WTF is going on.

BUT, you boys need to get of the gear FFS :lol:

Life is a journey to be enjoyed!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mildo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know, crazy right?
> 
> ...


Everyone's in PCT lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuc.k this shi.t, can a member of the mod team please pm me with their price list. I want in on this  About time I brought some quality gear. Been about 6 months which makes me natty.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love these kind of threads, especially when the MODs seem to get it in the neck.....

if we come down hard and start banning people we are considered to heavy handed and get criticised and then when we allow some leeway we are to sort blah blah....

then you have the constant digs about the MOD team selling gear mainly from faceless members that hide behind a keyboard to sling crap......

well we will start banning and removing members that start arguments and antagonise other members then going from the comments on this thread you will all be happy...

have a good day guys


----------

